# West Branch



## meisty66 (Jul 14, 2015)

Anybody doing any good up at WB? Been out of the game for quite a while (years) but we bought a new boat so it's time to dust off the gear. I was more of a Leesville guy but I dont have a kicker motor yet so WB will have to do. Any tips?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Go early or go late
Water skiers ,wave runners make most of lake not fishable during the day


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

I think the water is way too warm , the fish die after a few hours on the bottom.


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

Earthworms said:


> I think the water is way too warm , the fish die after a few hours on the bottom.


If that was true there would be dead fish floating all over the lake


----------



## meisty66 (Jul 14, 2015)

undertaker said:


> Go early or go late
> Water skiers ,wave runners make most of lake not fishable during the day


We got out of there by 1:30pm and it was getting pretty darn crowded. No fish but it felt good to be out there draggin lures again. My wife and my main fishing partner (daughter) enjoyed it.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice you and the family had a good time. Just keep dragging baits, lots of muskie in west branch, shouldn't take long before you guys hook up. Whatever baits you were using at Leesville should work just as well at Westbranch. Are you running 4 rods? Should give a nice spread and a chance to try a few things out. I normally cast but when trolling like to stick to tuff shads, .22 shorts/longs, believers, and muskie train (mx6's mostly). Most of the guys are pretty friendly out there, don't be afraid to strike up a conversation and see what others are willing to share.
Good luck.


----------



## meisty66 (Jul 14, 2015)

burnsj5 said:


> Nice you and the family had a good time. Just keep dragging baits, lots of muskie in west branch, shouldn't take long before you guys hook up. Whatever baits you were using at Leesville should work just as well at Westbranch. Are you running 4 rods? Should give a nice spread and a chance to try a few things out. I normally cast but when trolling like to stick to tuff shads, .22 shorts/longs, believers, and muskie train (mx6's mostly). Most of the guys are pretty friendly out there, don't be afraid to strike up a conversation and see what others are willing to share.
> Good luck.


Thank you burns. I'm only running 2 rods right now but will be back to running 4 rods soon. Gonna try and hit it again tonight for a couple hours so I'll give ya a report tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## meisty66 (Jul 14, 2015)

Ended up putting 2 in the boat tonight. No real size but I was happy with it since we had my inlaws out there with us and only did about an hour and a half of fishing. Looking forward to spending more time on that lake.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

That’s a good fish anything over 36 is a nice Ohio musky.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Nothing wrong with that fish!


----------

